# christian from germany



## fugazi (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello everybody!!

I would like to get in contact with christian from germany, i tried to send him a PM but that didn't worked.

so christian: if you read this can you give me your email adress??

thank you, Bert


----------



## Leah (Feb 17, 2005)

In the future, there is an "email" button at the bottom of EVERY post.


----------



## fugazi (Feb 18, 2005)

hopefully the future is near :wink:


----------

